# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Προσάραξη Flying Dolphin 17

## karavofanatikos

Πριν από λίγο προσάραξε το F/D 17 στη βραχονησίδα Τσελεβίνα. Ευτυχώς δεν έχει αναφερθεί κάποιος τραυματισμός επιβάτη. Στο σημείο σπεύδουν λάντζες κι άλλα πλοιάρια για την μεταφορά των επιβατών.

Περισσότερα: http://www.efsyn.gr/?p=160375

----------


## karavofanatikos

Απ' ότι υποθέτω κοιτώντας στο AIS, το δελφίνι πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα, καθώς κινείται με μόλις 4 κόμβους. Πιστεύω πως θα φτάσει αυτοδύναμο στον Πόρο για διανυκτέρευση κι από αύριο βλέπουμε. Επίσης, παρατηρώ πως πρέπει να κατευθύνεται προς τον Πόρο και το ρυμουλκό Παντάνασσα. 

Πάντως τον Ιούνιο του 2012 υπήρξε παρόμοιο περιστατικό με προσάραξη στη βραχονησίδα Μετώπη, όπου το δελφίνι φορτώθηκε σε άλλο πλοίο και μεταφέρθηκε για επισκευές στο Πέραμα.

----------


## Eng

Τις προαλλες εξω απο την Αιγινα αυτο ηταν ή αλλο?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πρέπει να έκατσε στα ρηχά που σημειώνονται με κόκκινο κύκλο στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα χάρτη (τα βάθη ειναι σε μέτρα):
Tselevinia.jpgΠηγή αποσπάσματος

Ας δούμε τι λέει το δελτίο τύπου του Λιμενικού:

Ενημερώθηκαν, απογευματινές ώρες χθες, οι Λιμενικές Αρχές Ύδρας και Πόρου, ότι το *Ε/Γ-Υ/Γ «**F**/**D**XVII**» Ν.Π. 11483 προσάραξε σε αβαθή στη θαλάσσια περιοχή μεταξύ ν. Σκυλί και ν. Σπαθί (βραχονησίδες Τσελεβίνια)*. Το ανωτέρω πλοίο εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο από Πόρτο Χέλι για Σπέτσες – Ερμιόνη – Ύδρα – Πόρο – Πειραιά *με 29 επιβάτες και 6 μέλη πληρώματος.* Άμεσα στην περιοχή έσπευσαν το Ε/Γ – Τ/Ρ  «ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ» Ν.Υ. 190 με επιβαίνοντες προσωπικό της Λιμενικής Αρχής Ύδρας,  η Λάντζα «ΤΖΩΝ ΝΑΚΗΣ» Ν.Π. 22 και η Λάντζα «ΛΙΑΚΟΣ» Ν.Π. 21 με  επιβαίνοντες προσωπικό της Λιμενικής Αρχής Πόρου καθώς και το  Επαγγελματικό Α/Κ σκάφος «ΣΙΝΤΥ» Σ.Π. 109. Με το που έφτασαν στο σημείο το  «ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ» και το «ΤΖΩΝ ΝΑΚΗΣ»  επιβίβασαν τους έντεκα (11) και δεκαοχτώ  (18) επιβάτες του «F/DXVII» αντίστοιχα και τους μετέφεραν στο λιμάνι του  Γαλατά όπου αποβιβάστηκαν με ασφάλεια, ενώ στη συνέχεια οι 27 από  αυτούς επιβιβάστηκαν σε πούλμαν με μέριμνα της εταιρείας με τελικό  προορισμό τον Πειραιά.  Το Ε/Γ-Υ/Γ «F/DXVII» αποκολλήθηκε και  κατέπλευσε με ιδίες δυνάμεις συνοδεία πλωτού περιπολικού Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ.  και της Ε/Γ – Λάντζας «ΛΙΑΚΟΣ» Ν.Π. 21 στο λιμάνι του Πόρου. *Από το περιστατικό δεν υπήρξε τραυματισμός*και  δεν διαπιστώθηκε εισροή υδάτων στο πλοίο καθώς και θαλάσσια ρύπανση,  ενώ από το Λιμεναρχείο Πόρου που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, απαγορεύτηκε  ο απόπλους του«F/DXVII» μέχρι αποκατάστασης της βλάβης και προσκόμισης  σχετικού βεβαιωτικού από τον παρακολουθόντα το πλοίο νηογνώμονα.

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Τις προαλλες εξω απο την Αιγινα αυτο ηταν ή αλλο?


Άλλο ήταν. Συγκεκριμένα το F/D 19.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ξεκίνησε η ρυμούλκησή του απ' τον Πόρο με τη βοήθεια του Ρ/Κ Παντάνασσα.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το δελφίνι χθες αργά το απόγευμα έφτασε στο Πέραμα, όπου κι έδεσε στην προβλήτα της ΝΑΥΣΙ για να βγει πιθανόν απ' το νερό για επισκευές.

Στο περιστατικό του Ιουνίου 2012, το δελφίνι που είχε προσαράξει στα ρηχά της Μετώπης ταξίδευε λόγω κυματισμού με συμβατική ταχύτητα (δεν βρισκόταν δηλαδή σε κατάσταση δυναμικής άνωσης). Στο προχθεσινό περιστατικό όμως, το πλοίο ταξίδευε με υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα (32-33 κόμβοι) με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται κατά τη στιγμή της πρόσκρουσης, αλλά και για τις μετέπειτα ζημιές που θα έχει δεχθεί.

----------


## Eng

Ελπιζω και πιστευω το δυναμικοτατο και αξιολογο επιτελειο του Ν@υτιλια να μας ρεπορταρει απο τη ΝΑΥΣΙ μερικες φωτο οταν το πλοιο βγει στην εξεδρα.

By the way, κοιτουσα στο google earth και σας επισυναπτω και φωτο απο τη βραχονησιδα Τσελεβινια και αναρρωτιεμαι1. Αυτη ειναι η κλασικη πορεια των Ιπταμενων για Πορο?
2. Δυστυχως, δεν βλεπω αμμουδια στο σημειο που "εκατσε" το Ιπταμενο, αλλα μαλλον βραχωδη περιοχη.. Αν ειναι ετσι, τοτε δυστυχως θα εχουμε μια ακομα απωλεια σκαφους, καθως η επισκευη πτερυγων ειναι αρκετα μαγκιωρα εργασια. Τεσπα, μην λεω ανακριβιες.. Ειδωμεν..

tselevinia.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ναι ανάμεσα από τα Τσελεβίνια (το Σπαθί την Δυτική και το Σκυλί την ανατολική, στη φωτογραφία του Google Earth βλέπουμε το Σκυλί) περνάνε συνήθως τα δελφίνια από Ύδρα για Πόρο (και στο αντίθετο ταξίδι).

----------


## leo85

> Ελπιζω και πιστευω το δυναμικοτατο και αξιολογο επιτελειο του Ν@υτιλια να μας ρεπορταρει απο τη ΝΑΥΣΙ μερικες φωτο οταν το πλοιο βγει στην εξεδρα.
> 
> By the way, κοιτουσα στο google earth και σας επισυναπτω και φωτο απο τη βραχονησιδα Τσελεβινια και αναρρωτιεμαι1. Αυτη ειναι η κλασικη πορεια των Ιπταμενων για Πορο?
> 2. Δυστυχως, δεν βλεπω αμμουδια στο σημειο που "εκατσε" το Ιπταμενο, αλλα μαλλον βραχωδη περιοχη.. Αν ειναι ετσι, τοτε δυστυχως θα εχουμε μια ακομα απωλεια σκαφους, καθως η επισκευη πτερυγων ειναι αρκετα μαγκιωρα εργασια. Τεσπα, μην λεω ανακριβιες.. Ειδωμεν..
> 
> tselevinia.jpg


Εγώ έβγαλα την φωτογραφία εσείς τα συμπεράσματα .

Flying Dolphin 17 21-12-2013.gif

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Το δελφίνι είναι ήδη στον Πειραιά!

----------


## Eng

Απο τη φωτο δεν φαινοταν χτυπημενες οι ανυψωτικες πτερυγες της πλωρης. Τωρα πρυμνη οσο φαινεται καλα δειχνουν.
Στο Πειραια ειναι σε δρομολογιο ?

----------


## leo85

Λογικά τα αντικατέστησαν, από κάποιο μάλων παροπλισμένο 
Για να είναι στον Πειραιά.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ευχαριστούμε Λεωνίδα για την ανταπόκριση. Το δελφίνι επανέρχεται στα δρομολόγιά του αύριο στις 7 το πρωί.

----------

